# VOIP > Software Reviews >  ipaq και voip προγραμμα

## tyfeonas

μπορει καποιος να μου προτεινει ενα voip προγραμμα για να το χρησιμοποιησω με το hp 2495 ipaq ?

με ενδιαφερουν κυριως οι ρυθμισεις.
εβαλα το sjphone αλλα δεν βρισκω που βαζω τις ρυθμισεις του account ονομα τηλεφωνο κτλ.

----------


## tyfeonas

τελικα περασα το sjphone αλλα δεν μου βλεπει το mic. καμμια ιδεα?

----------


## schatzin

> τελικα περασα το sjphone αλλα δεν μου βλεπει το mic. καμμια ιδεα?


http://www.awmn.net/forum/viewtopic.php ... hlight=ppc
http://www.awmn.net/forum/viewtopic.php ... hlight=ppc

Στείλε ενα pm στον ShinyDemon... είχε το ίδιο πρόβλημα νομίζω  ::

----------

